# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  اگه دروس دیپ مجدد انسانی رو دیماه بیفتم راهی واسه جبران تو خرداد هست؟؟؟واسه کنکور95

## DR Matrix

میشه دوستان؟؟ اگه یکی 2 درس باشه تبصره ای تک ماده ای چیزی داره؟

----------


## khaan

دیپلم مجددتبصره نداره. 
باید خرداد امتحان بدی. البته طبق اعلام سازمان سنجش میشه از سوابق تحصیلیش برای خرداد استفاده کرد. من از سازمان سنجش پرسیدم گفتن هر سابقه تحصیلی که آموزش پرورش برامون ارسال کنه اعمال میکنیم. بعدا هم پرسیدم گفتن خرداد که دیپلم مجدد رو گرفتین با اداره رفع نواقص سازمان سنجش مکاتبه کنین و فتوکپی کارت ملی برابر اصل شده + کد دانش آموزی دیپلم مجدد رو بفرستین تا اعمال بشه.

----------


## DR Matrix

> دیپلم مجددتبصره نداره. 
> باید خرداد امتحان بدی. البته طبق اعلام سازمان سنجش میشه از سوابق تحصیلیش برای خرداد استفاده کرد. من از سازمان سنجش پرسیدم گفتن هر سابقه تحصیلی که آموزش پرورش برامون ارسال کنه اعمال میکنیم. بعدا هم پرسیدم گفتن خرداد که دیپلم مجدد رو گرفتین با اداره رفع نواقص سازمان سنجش مکاتبه کنین و فتوکپی کارت ملی برابر اصل شده + کد دانش آموزی دیپلم مجدد رو بفرستین تا اعمال بشه.


سپاس

----------

